# ooh, the iBeetle. I kid you not.



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/04/19/volkswagen-ibeetle-gets-integrated-iphone-dock-little-else/


Yawn city.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Hmmm....seems like a precursor to something more.

I mentioned a few years back in a thread that I'd love to have a car with no headunit at all; just clip my iPhone into the space that was there and that's it. This 'iBeetle' is closer to that, but is still just a tack-on.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Actually, I keep waiting for a mini iPad conversion kit that fits directly into the dash. Then when you leave your car you simply press a lever or button and out comes your mini iPad for foot mobility. I'm confident that somebody, including Apple, is working to that end. The iRadio service is about ready to be released once the royalty issues are resolved so the concept is likely high on Apple's list. This is strictly my own working theory and not supported by anything factual.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

with the iPhone being so far behind now in technology I'm surprised they would make this.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeeze... Apple have really ruined the progress of technology. It's all about the gimmick for them. I prefer things I spend money on to be function over form. Not the other way around.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

drtechy said:


> with the iPhone being so far behind now in technology I'm surprised they would make this.


I call it the iDumb, and next up... the iDim


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm surprised by the lack of Apple love here. I use Microsoft products exclusively for work (design work) and recently made the switch to an all-Apple home. I highly prefer the Apple products.


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

I really don't see why the i Beetle was created to announce this feature. This is old tech. I have docks for my current and previous android phones that, when docked, would automatically put the phone in docking mode and brought up icons for handsfree calling, nav, voice recognition, etc. This was in 2008 or 2009??? Yay for apple for finally making this for one car??? Really???


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I'm surprised by the lack of Apple love here. I use Microsoft products exclusively for work (design work) and recently made the switch to an all-Apple home. I highly prefer the Apple products.


 I'm in the same boat - supported MS products for years but an all Apple household since 2001. 

My theory is the folks who like to customize the exteriors of their vehicles with lowering, different wheels, etc like Android devices because of the wide range of customizations available on the Android platform. I prefer a stealth look that most people don't recognize as customized, but with higher levels of performance and sophistication - kinda like the iOS devices 



Almostirish said:


> I really don't see why the i Beetle was created to announce this feature. This is old tech. I have docks for my current and previous android phones that, when docked, would automatically put the phone in docking mode and brought up icons for handsfree calling, nav, voice recognition, etc. This was in 2008 or 2009??? Yay for apple for finally making this for one car??? Really???


 The iBeetle isn't something that Apple "the company" have done, rather VW or one of their subcontractors have licensed the use of the 30-pin (and hopefully the new 8-pin Lightning) connector for their own use. The application you will run on your iOS device will be from a third-party and certainly not from Apple.

Having a VW approved app that allows some insight into what's going on such as oil / water temperature, is a step in the right direction as it most likely means they will have the ability to read CANBUS signals. As a part-time iOS developer I know I'm looking forward to the ability to access more raw data from my bug!


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Isola said:


> Jeeze... Apple have really ruined the progress of technology. It's all about the gimmick for them. I prefer things I spend money on to be function over form. Not the other way around.


 Yeah, because phones were really so much better in 2007 before the iPhone came out.....

Non technical people who would never have used the advanced features of an older phone are now surfing the net, updating their FB pages, checking emails, finding good eating places, and dozens of other things. I think that's a really good thing, and whether you prefer the Android OS to iOS or some other platform, it's hard to dispute the progress Apple have brought to that industry.

Since many folks appear to have a short attention span, there IS a growing backlash like yours saying that Apple are not innovating and their platform is stale. Something doesn't need to change every year to remain relevant, if it already meets the daily needs of many people. 

Personally I think that's the short attention span aspect and the current generation that's fed A.D.D medication from a young age is what's driving this demand for something "different" every year or so.

I hope Apple continue to innovate where it makes sense but keep the core platform consistent at all other times. If you want something that "new and improved" each year, there are lots of phone vendors desperately trying to design and sell products that can gather some of the profit margins that Apple are getting from this market. 

The downside is that most won't stand behind their products with ongoing software upgrades, but rather focus on their next piece of "new" hardware they are pushing out. 

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

grahamwright1 said:


> Yeah, because phones were really so much better in 2007 before the iPhone came out.....
> 
> Non technical people who would never have used the advanced features of an older phone are now surfing the net, updating their FB pages, checking emails, finding good eating places, and dozens of other things. I think that's a really good thing, and whether you prefer the Android OS to iOS or some other platform, it's hard to dispute the progress Apple have brought to that industry.
> 
> ...


 You got me wrong. I don't want new versions every year. I want them to spend 5 years taking it to a whole new level and releasing something incredible. Not taking something that already existed and dumbing it down so non technical people can use it just to pull in sales. I want LESS releases/versions and MORE advancement. Not just thinner or a 1/850th of an inch larger screen with the headphone jack in a new spot. 

If Apple ever release a wireless shower head.... THEN I'll be impressed. They need to stop remaking phones and music players that already existed, and start making NEW technology.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I have mixed emotions on this. One it would be very cool to have this all integrated. At the same time anything you do on your phone can be seen by prying eyes. I don't know how I feel about that. Watch the tickets of the future coming with your cell phone bill.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Isola said:


> You got me wrong. I don't want new versions every year. I want them to spend 5 years taking it to a whole new level and releasing something incredible. Not taking something that already existed and dumbing it down so non technical people can use it just to pull in sales. I want LESS releases/versions and MORE advancement. Not just thinner or a 1/850th of an inch larger screen with the headphone jack in a new spot.
> 
> *If Apple ever release a wireless shower head.... THEN I'll be impressed. They need to stop remaking phones and music players that already existed, and start making NEW technology.*


 Wireless shower head... that would be awesome!!! My backpacking trips would be much more enjoyable.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

There's more info in the news item posted on the Vortex front page: 

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-ibeetle-shanghai-auto-show/ 

"The Beetle app 

When this special app is launched on an iPhone, it can either connect the phone to the Beetle via the docking station or wirelessly. Each option allows for different app functions to be accessed: 

Spotify: lets users stream media such as new songs, customized playlists or online radio stations into the Beetle. Those who wish can post their favorite music directly to friends. In addition, users in the Beetle can switch between “Spotify” and “iTunes” at any time. 

Expert: offers five functions which make the iPhone an extended on-board instrument of the Beetle, such as a G-Meter (for measuring lateral acceleration), oil and coolant temperature gauges for the engine, a chronometer, and a compass. 

Trainer: can be used to compare driving times, distances, and fuel economy values for different routes between any two destinations. Here, too, tips can be posted via social networks like Twitter and Facebook-such as which route is faster to the office. 

Reader: lists the latest messages from social networks like Facebook, and reads iPhone messages aloud. 

Postcard: Sends the current location of the Beetle to friends as a digital postcard with a map motif. 

Photo: Sends photos taken inside the car to numerous social networks. Simply activate it, and the app does the rest. 

Milestones: Available when the smartphone is undocked. Rewards its users with virtual “milestone stickers” for the Beetle when certain tasks have been completed. 

, black sport seats in “Vienna” leather, and contrasting seams in light “Ceramique”."


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Some of the colors sound interesting: 
"The iBeetle, which will be available in early 2014, will come with other customized features in addition to the standard iPhone interface. On the exterior, they include standard features such as *18-inch “Disc” alloy wheels (painted in “Galvano Grey” *with chrome wheel covers), *door mirror housings and side trim panels (above the sill) in “Galvano Grey”, black door sill plates with the “iBeetle” signature, “iBeetle” chrome badges (on the front fender) and a “Chrome pack” (includes chrome trim strips on the sides).* In a nod to the iPhone’s color scheme, the new iBeetle can be ordered in “Candy White”, *“Oryx White Mother of Pearl Effect”, “Black Monochrome”, “Deep Black Pearl Effect”, *“Platinum Grey”, or “Reflex Silver”. 

Inside, steering wheel accents and the dash pad are executed in “Galvano Grey”. The iBeetle is also upgraded by a customized shift lever grip, black sport seats in “Vienna” leather, and contrasting seams in light “Ceramique”." 

I'm not sure if "Deep Black Pearl _Effect_" is different from the existing "Deep Black Pearl _Metallic."_


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

More info here too: 
http://www.autoblog.com/2013/04/19/volkswagen-ibeetle-gets-integrated-iphone-dock-little-else/


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

:screwy: 

You silly non-technical people… you don't just move the headphone jack or make the screen thinner magically. That's the result of a lot of technical advancements to make things thinner, lighter, faster, stronger. 



Isola said:


> You got me wrong. I don't want new versions every year. I want them to spend 5 years taking it to a whole new level and releasing something incredible. Not taking something that already existed and dumbing it down so non technical people can use it just to pull in sales. I want LESS releases/versions and MORE advancement. Not just thinner or a 1/850th of an inch larger screen with the headphone jack in a new spot.
> 
> If Apple ever release a wireless shower head.... THEN I'll be impressed. They need to stop remaking phones and music players that already existed, and start making NEW technology.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

gulmargha said:


> :screwy:
> 
> You silly non-technical people… you don't just move the headphone jack or make the screen thinner magically. That's the result of a lot of technical advancements to make things thinner, lighter, faster, stronger.


 lol, my favorite iPhone commerical parody at the moment: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbT0xy_Jai0


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Isola said:


> You got me wrong. I don't want new versions every year. I want them to spend 5 years taking it to a whole new level and releasing something incredible. Not taking something that already existed and dumbing it down so non technical people can use it just to pull in sales. I want LESS releases/versions and MORE advancement. Not just thinner or a 1/850th of an inch larger screen with the headphone jack in a new spot.
> 
> If Apple ever release a wireless shower head.... THEN I'll be impressed. They need to stop remaking phones and music players that already existed, and start making NEW technology.


 Fair enough, and they may have a group of developers working on a completely different phone.

As a company they have always said they would focus on a few things they could do really well over spreading their focus over a wider range of products. The chances of an Apple shower head are probably slim, but staff like Tony Fadel have left and gone on to release products like the Nest thermostat.

You hit the nail on the head with the "LESS releases" as that's aimed at the folks that have to buy the latest each year. In my family we tend to upgrade our iOS devices when there is software we use that doesn't run well on the older hardware we have.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

gulmargha said:


> :screwy:
> 
> You silly non-technical people… you don't just move the headphone jack or make the screen thinner magically. That's the result of a lot of technical advancements to make things thinner, lighter, faster, stronger.


 I thought it was done by using the laws of physics only as a rough guide?


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

I just ran across this product offered by Verizon: 

http://www.verizonwireless.com/wcms/consumer/devices/vehicle-diagnostics.html 

It's pretty interesting. It can read Vehicle Diagnostic codes from your OBD II port via Bluetooth and is available for both iOS and Android devices. Unfortunately the feature to unlock your car from your phone is not available for VW yet. Not bad for $250 - 2 years free service and $5/month after that.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Almostirish said:


> I just ran across this product offered by Verizon:
> 
> http://www.verizonwireless.com/wcms/consumer/devices/vehicle-diagnostics.html
> 
> It's pretty interesting. It can read Vehicle Diagnostic codes from your OBD II port via Bluetooth and is available for both iOS and Android devices. Unfortunately the feature to unlock your car from your phone is not available for VW yet. Not bad for $250 - 2 years free service and $5/month after that.


 Don't waste your money, you can get this http://www.amazon.com/Soliport-Blue...d=1366665200&sr=8-2&keywords=OBD+ii+bluetooth plus the Torque app and it does everything and more. You can run logs, check codes, etc. And WAYYY cheaper, I've used it for years.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

posting from an iMac, my third, having an iPhone in my pocket, I certainly do not want my phone physically plugged into a car. I would not mind some integration beyond what we have through the BT interface. 

As to the quality of Apple products versus others, tablets are where they rule. I have an iMac because I like its looks, I am certainly after many years of OS X not all that impressed anymore. It is however better than Windows 8, but I think Windows Me might hold that distinction as well. 

phones, don't go there, I was happier and had more free time before "smart" phones. The only thing smart about them is the ability of phone companies to use the term in marketing to convince people to pay nearly a hundred bucks to have a phone per month


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chrisho said:


> posting from an iMac, my third, having an iPhone in my pocket, I certainly do not want my phone physically plugged into a car. I would not mind some integration beyond what we have through the BT interface.
> 
> As to the quality of Apple products versus others, tablets are where they rule. I have an iMac because I like its looks, I am certainly after many years of OS X not all that impressed anymore. It is however better than Windows 8, but I think Windows Me might hold that distinction as well.
> 
> phones, don't go there, I was happier and had more free time before "smart" phones. The only thing smart about them is the ability of phone companies to use the term in marketing to convince people to pay nearly a hundred bucks to have a phone per month


 Get your hands on a touchscreen windows 8 device and learn all of the functions. That may change your mind. I've been in IT for over 10 years, and believe me you won't ever see me talk badly about iMacs or workstation setups from Crapple. But my company just gave me a Windows 8 Surface Pro. For the first time I'm impressed with microsoft's product. Granted I've been testing windows 8 on a typical laptop for months and thought they took it too far over to the touchscreen side for every day use on a normal laptop. But the touchscreen interface brings such speed to it. It takes a long time to get used to and setup your menus the way you like, but once you do the speed with which you can navigate between applications and actions is phenomenal. I think they are still going to have a tough time pushing companies to it, but if the consumers truly embrace it, it might give Apple a run for their money. A perfect world, Apple touchscreen hardware running Windows 8!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I wonder if we'll get more info on the iBeetle now that the 5S and 5C and have been released. Since the finish on the trim bits and pieces is influenced by the finishes on the iPhone, will there be a 'gold' option? What about iBeetle color models? 

I'm mostly joking of course, but am wondering if there will be updates to the car.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Isola said:


> If Apple ever release a wireless shower head.... THEN I'll be impressed. They need to stop remaking phones and music players that already existed, and start making NEW technology.


You're not far off.....

MOXIE SHOWERHEAD


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Hahaha I mean wireless as in not needing to be plugged into a water connection. :thumbup:


Whoever invents that should receive all future nobel prizes from that point in time. eace:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Isola said:


> Hahaha I mean wireless as in not needing to be plugged into a water connection. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Whoever invents that should receive all future nobel prizes from that point in time. eace:


I knew what you meant. I just thought that was funny.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I came from a Blackberry, pulled the battery every other day, for a complete reboot, what a pain in the able sugar sugar, plus many other issues.

iPhone 4s for two years not the first glitch, reliable, iPod in the gti and turbo beetle i adapters, hiccup free.

I teach computer classes at a university, all Microsoft Products, but i like my iTunes and definitely the reliability of the iphone.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Get your hands on a touchscreen windows 8 device and learn all of the functions. That may change your mind. I've been in IT for over 10 years, and believe me you won't ever see me talk badly about iMacs or workstation setups from Crapple. But my company just gave me a Windows 8 Surface Pro. For the first time I'm impressed with microsoft's product. Granted I've been testing windows 8 on a typical laptop for months and thought they took it too far over to the touchscreen side for every day use on a normal laptop. But the touchscreen interface brings such speed to it. It takes a long time to get used to and setup your menus the way you like, but once you do the speed with which you can navigate between applications and actions is phenomenal. I think they are still going to have a tough time pushing companies to it, but if the consumers truly embrace it, it might give Apple a run for their money. A perfect world, Apple touchscreen hardware running Windows 8!


... we get it Mario, your not an Apple fan.


----------



## Mr Bigs (Apr 29, 2006)

Chrisho said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2013/04/19/volkswagen-ibeetle-gets-integrated-iphone-dock-little-else/
> 
> 
> Yawn city.


That looks so tacky and cheesy,no way would I ever.:screwy:


----------

